# CHI SI RICORDA DI QUESTO RAGAZZO?



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

*Gli sospesero la patente perché gay
Ministeri devono pagare 100mila euro*

*Il caso del 27enne che l’ufficio della motorizzazione civile di Catania nel 2001 dichiarò affetto da squilibri psicofisici*


*ROMA *- I ministri pro tempore delle Infrastrutture e Trasporti e della Difesa dovranno versare la somma di 100mila euro, e sostenere le spese processuali pari a circa 11mila euro, a titolo di risarcimento del danno morale a Danilo Giuffrida, il 27enne per il quale l’ufficio della motorizzazione civile di Catania nel 2001 avviò l’iter di revisione della patente di guida a causa di supposti squilibri psicofisici dopo che alla visita di leva all’ospedale militare di Augusta dichiarò di essere omosessuale. 

*LA SENTENZA* - A deciderlo è stato venerdì il presidente della quinta sezione civile del Tribunale di Catania, Ezio Cannata Baratta. Giuffrida fu esonerato dal servizio di leva per «disturbi della identità sessuale» e la motorizzazione, dopo una comunicazione dell’ospedale militare da cui risultava che il giovane «non era in possesso dei requisiti di idoneità psicofisica legalmente richiesti per la condotta di automezzi», dispose la revisione della patente di guida «mediante un nuovo esame di idoneità psicofisica». Giuffrida aveva presentato ricorso, difeso dall’avvocato Giuseppe Lipera, al Tar di Catania che, «poiché l’omosessualità non rientra nella categoria di malattia psichica», aveva già sospeso il provvedimento preso dalla motorizzazione «anche tenendo conto del grave pregiudizio morale che da esso consegue». I legali poi avevano presentato ai ministeri della Difesa e dei Trasporti, una richiesta di risarcimento di 500mila euro per danni morali e, in primo grado, ne hanno ottenuti 100mila. I ministeri dovranno pagare anche agli interessi legali dalla data della sentenza e, in solido, le spese processuali.



ECHECAZZZ!!!


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

PS fonte corriere.it


----------



## Old Confù (12 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Gli sospesero la patente perché gay
> Ministeri devono pagare 100mila euro*
> 
> *Il caso del 27enne che l’ufficio della motorizzazione civile di Catania nel 2001 dichiarò affetto da squilibri psicofisici*
> ...



Allora, mi fa molto piacere per il ragazzo....

ma la lettura dell'articolo mi ha emozionato per un'altro motivo....


----------



## Mari' (12 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Allora, mi fa molto piacere per il ragazzo....
> 
> ma la lettura dell'articolo mi ha emozionato per *un'altro motivo...*.


Quale?


----------



## Old Confù (12 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Gli sospesero la patente perché gay
> Ministeri devono pagare 100mila euro*
> 
> *Il caso del 27enne che l’ufficio della motorizzazione civile di Catania nel 2001 dichiarò affetto da squilibri psicofisici*
> ...


capito adesso????


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> capito adesso????


SI.


----------



## Old Confù (13 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI.



non vale ti aiutai troppo!!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> non vale ti aiutai troppo!!!!


Vabbe' ... e' il vantaggio degli mp


----------



## Iago (13 Luglio 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> non vale ti aiutai troppo!!!!



.....


----------

